# Lux Z/Ricardo Z - any opinions



## eventrider23 (28 February 2008)

Lux Z and Ricardo Z  any opinions??

I know Ricardos progeny quite well as have worked with several of them but would like to know what everyone else thinks. Dont know much at all about Lux Zs progeny  know him of course &amp;#61514; - If anyone has any info on these boys I would be very grateful.


----------



## Navalgem (28 February 2008)

I think I remember someone saying Lux Z's aren't the easiest of things to get on side and have lots of daylight under them.  He's my mares grandsire (Lupicor's Sire) but I also read a post saying Lupicor himself is good to use on a hot mare, or one that needs her temperament improving, although that may be from his damline I guess.

Not much help but thats all I know, sorry!


----------



## Angela_Wise (28 February 2008)

Have fillies by both.  Real fan of Ricardo Z not quite so of Lux Z but now he is in Ireland and covering a lot of irish breed mares you may well find the temperament of his progeny improves.  

It real depends whether you are a warmblood fan - Ricardo's progeny out of thoroughbred and irish mares dont look warmblood and this is why they probably do so well in the show ring, where Lux progeny tend to take after him, being leggy with lack of girth.  The mare we owned and bred a foal out of, had enormous ability over a fence!  

If I was going shopping I would definitely look at more by Ricardo than Lux but wouldnt be blinkered.


----------



## eventrider23 (28 February 2008)

My thinking also - have worked with some LOVELY Ricardo babies so am biased towards him.  Not buying any more though- interested in them for one of the mare's we need to find a hubby for this year.


----------



## southsidestud (29 February 2008)

my stallion is by lux z very laid back great temp infact a donkey!!


----------



## KenRehill (29 February 2008)

If you take a look back through Lux's family tree, you'll find his father Lord Calando.  What most people do not realise, is that LC is the uterine brother of Carthago Z (mother of both is Perra).  The difference is Lord rather than Capitol I, and with Lord carrying 75% tb genes, you got a much lighter horse which refined. LC also gives more movement and looks.  It is true that LC kids are a little sharper, but certainly not nasty.  Lord had 62 approved sons, whilst Calando I (LA Olympics 84) had in excess of 180 state premium mares and 18 approved sons.

Since the National stud of France bought him, he covers between 80-100 mares per year and is making some interesting eventing types, where he gives jump, movement and looks.  As a result of who wons him, his covering fee is heavily subsidised (how very French!) and unlike brother Carthago Z, he is very fertile.  I would use LC and hope for a filly to add to a breeding program.


----------



## ClaireT (29 February 2008)

Quick question, Ken.
I was looking at LC on your site and his fee being 450E; is this fee per dose?


----------



## KenRehill (29 February 2008)

Yes that's per dose, but he's a two straw stallion, providing you have a fertile mare and use one of the good repro vets.


----------



## wishfulthinking (2 March 2008)

Don't know enough Lux offspring to make much of a comment but he wouldn't be my choice for event sire. Ricardos I like but tend to grow up slowly from my experience. Nice temperments though and is on my shortlist for this year. THe one that won hunters in Dublin by him wasn't too straight though lol!


----------



## eventrider23 (2 March 2008)

Wishfulthinking - Am looking for our Show Jumping mare - the event mare is all booked in and set to go off to stud in 2 weeks.


----------



## AJBliss (3 March 2008)

Eek!  Two weeks from tomorrow, that suddenly seems very soon!!!


----------



## TomReed (3 March 2008)

My Holsteiner stallion Condios (Coriano x Landgraf I) produced Ireland's 4-y-o showjumping champion and 4-y-o Future Event Horse League vice-champion. He has other young horses showjumping and eventing in the UK, Ireland, Denmark, South America, etc. 

Condios is approved by the Irish Horse Board, AES, Holsteiner Verband, and nine other studbooks.

Condios' frozen semen is available through Julia at Future Sport Horses in the UK and his chilled semen is available through Morningside Stud in Ireland.


----------



## Bnjracing (30 November 2011)

Hi We have a Lux Z mare crossed with Kildalton Gold mare.  Had her 6 months won over a grand - amateur classes, newcomers etc and 6th in a winter novice; previous owner couldnt do a thing with her for 2 years.  All I can say is I wouldnt like to fall out with her, she is hacked out, not jumped at home, just goes to shows and does her job, hay and limited hard feed


----------

